# 32 rolls WW2 film found



## oldhippy (Aug 16, 2016)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154385021844494


----------



## tirediron (Aug 16, 2016)

Fascinating!!  Thanks for sharing, Ed.


----------



## webestang64 (Aug 17, 2016)

I had a customer come in to the lab I was working at in the late 80's. He found his camera, still had a roll inside,  from his tour of France in WWII. I developed the film and printed 5x7's for him.
When he came to pick them up and started looking at them a wave of happiness and sadness at the same time came over him. Most of the photos were group shots of he and his buddy's, some still living and others that never made it out of France.


----------



## terri (Aug 18, 2016)

Important work being done here.    I'm choked up by this.    Thanks for sharing this with us, Ed!


----------

